# How long does immunity for a 1 year rabies vaccine really last?



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I came across a vaccination record a few days ago and Tina was due for another vaccine last month but I don't really have the time to take her to the vet and get a new one right now. They usually call or send a card to schedule an appointment but they didn't for some reason. I think I made them mad after the incident with the other cat after they lied about seeing it.

I've read that the vaccine can provide immunity for up to 3 years. The study I read quit testing after 3 years.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Well, the thing about rabies is, if your cat bites someone, there are dire consequences, from being quarantined to being put down. I can't cross the border into Arizona with any of my girls without proof of current rabies vaccinations. Many groomers require up-to-date rabies vaccines.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

If she got the feline specific rabies vaccines, without the adjuvent, then it's only labled to last 1 year, and that is all that matters, especially in the eyes of the law. If she bites someone, or even scratches someone without a current rabies then she can be taken from you and even put down in extreme cases. Not worth the risk. Its a less than $20 vaccine, don't skip.

Its not a matter of immunity so much as it is the law. In my state (texas) the law doesn't even recognize rabies titers as valid proof of protection. The shot must be current, end of story.


----------

